# MAC-FATTIE



## Sowsage (Dec 1, 2020)

Made a couple of fatties the other day...my boys love mac-n-cheese so thats how I do theirs most the time. For Ivy and I we like the mushroom jack fattie . 

Short and sweet on this one. You'll get the idea.































We had them with some sweet tater fries. Sure was good! Boys cleaned there plates before I got to sit down lol!


----------



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

Definitely food art! Big like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice deal there guy.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 1, 2020)

Good looking fatties! I'd gladly eat both of them.

Ryan


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 1, 2020)

Its a beaut Travis! Both of em look great!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 1, 2020)

disco said:


> Definitely food art! Big like!


Thanks disco! We both must have had fatties on the brain! Love your burger one!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 1, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice deal there guy.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren!


Brokenhandle said:


> Good looking fatties! I'd gladly eat both of them.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! They were both delicious!


----------



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks disco! We both must have had fatties on the brain! Love your burger one!


Yours is much more traditional and very pretty!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 1, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 473291
> 
> 
> Its a beaut Travis! Both of em look great!


Thanks! Lol I actually watched Christmas vacation last night. Hands down best Christmas movie!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 1, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! Lol I actually watched Christmas vacation last night. Hands down best Christmas movie!



Damn right I am 100% with you on that one!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 1, 2020)

Fatty looks awesome. Are you and 

 disco
 coordinating all of your meals now? Lol


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 1, 2020)

Dammit Travis!! Both of those look amazing. Love the plated shot with slices of both fatties on it.That's just brain numbing...if I only had a brain   

Big LIKE!!
Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 1, 2020)

Who you calling a fatty?   Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 1, 2020)

When you said mac and cheese fatty, I was thinking "gonna skip that one".  However, that plated shot absolutely changed my opinion in a nano second.  Looks fantastic.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2020)

I never was much on "Mac & Cheese", but I'd be all over that!!!
Nice Job, Travis!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 1, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Fatty looks awesome. Are you and
> 
> disco
> coordinating all of your meals now? Lol


sowsage is my new hero! I want to be just like him.


----------



## Jabiru (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh yeh, nice mixes there, looks tasty. The weave just seems to finish a fattie and yours come up great... I reckon I will do one this weekend now ;)


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks great Travis! Another delicious looking plate of food.  Excellent work.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks really tasty!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 2, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Fatty looks awesome. Are you and
> 
> disco
> coordinating all of your meals now? Lol


Thanks Jake! Lol...one might think that for sure!


tx smoker said:


> Dammit Travis!! Both of those look amazing. Love the plated shot with slices of both fatties on it.That's just brain numbing...if I only had a brain
> 
> Big LIKE!!
> Robert


lol! Thanks Robert! I think my brain is made out of fatties and giant cheeseburgers!


JLeonard said:


> Who you calling a fatty?   Looks darn good.
> Jim


Thanks Jim! I'll tell you what...i was a fatty after that meal for sure!


GaryHibbert said:


> When you said mac and cheese fatty, I was thinking "gonna skip that one".  However, that plated shot absolutely changed my opinion in a nano second.  Looks fantastic.
> Gary


Thanks Gary ! I think just about anything looks good when its wrapped in sausage and bacon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice job Travis!
I could eat Mac-n cheese everyday, but never thought to put it in a fatty.
That is just awesome!!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 2, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I never was much on "Mac & Cheese", but I'd be all over that!!!
> Nice Job, Travis!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! I appreciate it!


Jabiru said:


> Oh yeh, nice mixes there, looks tasty. The weave just seems to finish a fattie and yours come up great... I reckon I will do one this weekend now ;)


 Thanks! Make sure you post some pics!


MJB05615 said:


> Looks great Travis! Another delicious looking plate of food.  Excellent work.


Thanks!  It was delishus!


Hawging It said:


> Looks really tasty!


Thanks hawg!!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 2, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job Travis!
> I could eat Mac-n cheese everyday, but never thought to put it in a fatty.
> That is just awesome!!!
> Al


Thanks Al! I'm a mac-n-cheese fan too. My kids devoured it! Lol!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2021)

Wow Travis

  I was going to do a chicken next weekend , so now i will have to do this on Wednesday because Mona ( wife ) saw the pictures and she is a big Mac and Cheese fan and even she said you cant go wrong with bacon.
So now just figure out the weave and i'm on it, Thanks on helping with my meal planning ha ha 

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry Travis, meant to ask , what did you use on top , seasoning salt or a light rub,  David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 14, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Wow Travis
> 
> I was going to do a chicken next weekend , so now i will have to do this on Wednesday because Mona ( wife ) saw the pictures and she is a big Mac and Cheese fan and even she said you cant go wrong with bacon.
> So now just figure out the weave and i'm on it, Thanks on helping with my meal planning ha ha
> ...


Look in the fattie section,  I bumped 

 gmc2003
  post part 2... the bacon weave,  it's a huge help!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Look in the fattie section,  I bumped
> 
> gmc2003
> post part 2... the bacon weave,  it's a huge help!
> ...


thanks going there now, David


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 14, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Sorry Travis, meant to ask , what did you use on top , seasoning salt or a light rub,  David


David, I usually just use any store baught sweet rub. I like killer hogs but use what you like! And Chris ( 

 gmc2003
  ) has you covered with his thread on the bacon weave!


----------

